# [woobiee] My Pre-ED Journey



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi ladies and gents,

I've decided to start a thread to document my pre-ED journey -- including my updates and any questions I may have for you all in the coming few months.

If you recall my introductory thread, I was waiting for the MY2016 guides to be published for the F80/F82/F83. Since the release, I've been arming myself with all the knowledge I could collect and went dealer hopping around my area to secure a good deal.

How did I do?:

2016 F82 M4
Yas Marina Blue
Full Black Leather (*waiting on pricing for Full Black with Blue stitching)
19" Silver Rims
Executive Package
Lighting Package
Adaptive M Suspension
Side/Top Cameras
*Standard HK Audio
Destination Charge

US MSRP: $77,500
Final ED price: $68,095

I placed a refundable deposit and will finalize the order next week.

I'm grateful that this journey is finally moving forward! :thumbup:


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

*Keep us updated!*

It's the best, I can't believe I have to wait three years until I do this again!

Justin


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Download the Manual, read it in its entirety. And have a book report on my desk in the morning.

Next, dig around the internet for driving rules in Germany.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice build! Just a question though, is that the final price you and the dealer agreed to? To get to that price that's about $500 or so over euro invoice, and I haven't seen (or recall) anyone getting close to that on an M4. Are there any doc or prep fees involved?


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Is there a place to download the manual? I searched and found an app that has it but requests I need a VIN number to get the manual in the app.

My final price does NOT include doc fee ($299), tax, and tags. ED invoice was $67,095 so technically it was $1k over ED invoice. From my documentation and confirmation from two dealers, my ED Invoice calculation is 100% correct. If you want more info on ED invoice, etc PM me!


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

woobiee said:


> Is there a place to download the manual? I searched and found an app that has it but requests I need a VIN number to get the manual in the app.
> 
> My final price does NOT include doc fee ($299), tax, and tags. ED invoice was $67,095 so technically it was $1k over ED invoice. From my documentation and confirmation from two dealers, my ED Invoice calculation is 100% correct. If you want more info on ED invoice, etc PM me!


Interesting, you got a great deal. I was just commenting that quite a few 'festers have not gotten a typical $500 or $1k over euro invoice deal on the M4s. I've seen close, but most were approx. $2k or more over invoice.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Have you seen the YAS Blue in person? I suspect it is one of those colors you either love or hate. No question it will be unique, which I guess is the point. (I have only seen photos, but it seems to look a lot like the Smurf Blue Toyota Van that I had years ago and/or the "Baby Blue" UCLA colors) Agree with the others that you got a killer deal on an M Car. Looking forward to your ongoing postings.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Who was your dealer/CA? Visiting Rahal near Pittsburgh tomorrow, but I can do Maryland, too, at least to compare deals. Many thanks.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

I have seen YMB in person in various lighting conditions. When it's bright out (and inside showroom) it is a bit smurfy but when it's darker out or overcast the blue really deepens up. I do like it -- my worry is if I would like it all the way to the end of my ownership of 10-15 years from now.

It was between YMB or SO and I have a few days to fully commit to one of them. Individual San Marino Blue looked quite brilliant but too costly and the other semi individual Blues were not special enough or too dark. After owning a jet black car for 15 years, I know my next car won't be dark or in a of black, grey, silver, white or that yellow. 

I was dealing between Elliot/Herb of BMW of Rockville and Andy of BMW of Silver Spring. The final deal was from Elliot. Though if I went back to Andy, I'm sure he would offer the same deal.

I believe what ultimately led to the final deal was because of a piece of documentation I found online. It was the confidential wholesale prices of the F80/82/83. Before showing them this I was getting quoted between $69.5-72k but once this documentation came out on the table they were much more receptive.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great build! Looking forward to updates


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

woobiee said:


> Is there a place to download the manual? I searched and found an app that has it but requests I need a VIN number to get the manual in the app.
> 
> My final price does NOT include doc fee ($299), tax, and tags. ED invoice was $67,095 so technically it was $1k over ED invoice. From my documentation and confirmation from two dealers, my ED Invoice calculation is 100% correct. If you want more info on ED invoice, etc PM me!


http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/dgh.aspx


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Kamdog said:


> http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/dgh.aspx


Great, thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

woobiee said:


> Great, thanks!:thumbup:


YW.

And good luck with your new car.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

The order is finally placed! Waiting on production week and ED date confirmation. 

Here's one preliminary question that I asked my CA but did not know the answer to:

1) If I had a party of 4 with me at delivery, do we all get access to the lounge, free tix to the factory tour, and museum?


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

woobiee said:


> The order is finally placed! Waiting on production week and ED date confirmation.
> 
> Here's one preliminary question that I asked my CA but did not know the answer to:
> 
> 1) If I had a party of 4 with me at delivery, do we all get access to the lounge, free tix to the factory tour, and museum?


Short answer is yes. You will all get a card at the entrance. When you make your reservations for the factory tour, make sure to tell them the total number of people in your party and you will be all set. The only thing the owner gets that is different (besides the car, that is) is a silver dot on your card worth a 10% discount at the shop. And a coupon for a complimentary engraved key ring.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Typo, it's a $10 discount at the shop.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

While planning our route out, we've came across many towns/cities that we will be driving through. Can you guys suggest which ones are worth staying overnight (or two) and the ones we should just drive through/stop for a short moment?

Fussen
Steingaden
Walchensee
Bad Tolz
Oberaudorf
Prien am Chiemsee
Inzell
Berchtesgaden
Salzburg
Mittenwald

So you can see, this is all southern Germany. However, Rothenburg ob de tauber looked interesting but totally out of the way. Is it worth shortening our trip in southern Germany and include Rothenburg ob de tauber?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

woobiee said:


> Fussen -
> Steingaden
> Walchensee
> Bad Tolz
> ...


In my opinion, the overnight stops would be either Fussen or Salzburg/Berchtesgaden. The rest are worth a drive through, but I'm not so sure about an overnight. How much time are you allowing for the Alpenstrasse? It can be driven in a day, but that is jam packed.



> So you can see, this is all southern Germany. However, Rothenburg ob de tauber looked interesting but totally out of the way. Is it worth shortening our trip in southern Germany and include Rothenburg ob de tauber?


RoT is definitely worth a quick detour. It's about 2 hrs or less from MUC, and would probably be worth an overnight for the Nightwatchman's Tour. If you don't mind, list out the itinerary day by day, and you'll get a lot of suggestions.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

We are too early to have any sort of itinerary yet. We think we will have 6-8 days in total -- not a huge amount of time. From reading everyone's tips, one that resonated with me mostly is to not overload with destination and driving. I'm going to try to prevent that.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

woobiee said:


> Fussen
> Steingaden
> Walchensee
> Bad Tolz
> ...


The towns that you have listed are all on or near the Alpenstrasse. I recommend driving all the way from Fussen to Salzburg, or vice versa, in one day. Stay two or three nights in both Fussen and Salzburg. Most of the towns that you have listed will be seen on your way from F to S or S to F.

Fussen is near Neuschwanstein, Linderhof and Wieskirche (which is near Steingaden). If you stay two or three nights in Fussen you can see all three. The best view of Neuschwanstein is from Marienbruche. You can walk up to Marienbruche but its a long walk - or you can catch a bus in Fussen up to Marienbruche and walk down to the castle and back down to Fussen.

Wieskirche has a spectacular interior. The exterior is OK but don't miss the interior.

Linderhof is another Of Ludwig II's palaces. It was his hunting lodge. I particularly like the exterior of the lodge and its grounds.

Salzburg/Berchtesgaden is/are also worth two or three nights. Salzburg itself is worth a half day. Berchtesgaden has the Eagle's Nest and the Documentation Center which combined will take a full day. Not far from Salzburg is Hallstatt which is worth a half day. Be sure to take the lake cruise to get the best view of Hallstatt.

If you really get a taste for Ludwig's palaces you could stop at Herrenchiemsee which is near Prien am Chiemsee. Herrenchiemsee is said to be Ludwig's Versailles and it certainly comes close.

Rothenberg is also worth a night or two. It is not far from Nuremberg which was where the Nazi Party held its Rallies. I would stay in Nuremberg and make Rothenberg a day trip, staying long enough to take in the Night Watchman tour.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Many thanks for your insight. We are slowly working on an itinerary now. Hopefully I can post it here when it is more presentable.

I do have a couple new questions for everyone:

1) With the complementary car insurance from BMW, do they only insure the car purchaser only? Or can, say my girlfriend or another friend, drive during our stay in Germany?

2) So I placed my order 10 days ago, with the addition of providing a deposit and my preferred delivery dates (Sept 21, 19, 18), but I have not gotten a production number/confirmation date. My CA said they are waiting for the next round of allocations and that I can start planning my trip. He said since we are a few months out, I should not worry about not getting my preferred delivery date. Opinions on this? I have started planning, but have not put any money down on airfare and hotels.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Bagay65 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Saltzburg stay*

Saltzburg is an excellent location to spend more than one night.
We stayed at Bloberger Hof, a family owned pension just south of town. Beautiful accomodations,excellent retaurant, safe parking and good for day trips to Hallstat or the Grossglockner high alpine highway.
Immerse yourself in the local culture at this location with two generations of Austrian families.

A memorable experience to be sure. Good travels to you.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

woobiee said:


> 1) With the complementary car insurance from BMW, do they only insure the car purchaser only? Or can, say my girlfriend or another friend, drive during our stay in Germany?
> Andy


In the past I was the only one to drive our car during ED. But it is my understanding that you can have anyone drive BUT that person has to sign some paperwork when you are at the Welt. Hopefully someone who has had multiple drivers will chime in.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

woobiee said:


> Many thanks for your insight. We are slowly working on an itinerary now. Hopefully I can post it here when it is more presentable.
> 
> I do have a couple new questions for everyone:
> 
> ...


Insurance covers anyone you want - they must provide info at the welt. Believe passport is sufficient. Remember if you are driving in Austria or Switzerland she will also need an international drivers license.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

My wife was not on any of the lease or ED paperwork prior to our arrival at Welt. They did ask for her passport and license and gladly added her to the policy when we were filling out the last of the paperwork prior to delivery. I don't know whether there was a same address requirement for this, as obviously, it wouldn't apply to us. I suppose they could, but it complicates the process for many, so I would be shocked if that were the case. I would definitely confirm, but I imagine you'll be ok.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

RKA said:


> My wife was not on any of the lease or ED paperwork prior to our arrival at Welt. They did ask for her passport and license and gladly added her to the policy when we were filling out the last of the paperwork prior to delivery. I don't know whether there was a same address requirement for this, as obviously, it wouldn't apply to us. I suppose they could, but it complicates the process for many, so I would be shocked if that were the case. I would definitely confirm, but I imagine you'll be ok.


I can tell you there is no same address reqmt. My friend lives in DC and I live in Tucson. Was no problem.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

You know, Woob, that there _is_ a requirement to post your experience at the Welt within 24 hours of getting the car.

Plus, we require pictures.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Kamdog said:


> You know, Woob, that there _is_ a requirement to post your experience at the Welt within 24 hours of getting the car.
> 
> Plus, we require pictures.


Of course! Will do when the car is obtained -- hopefully in mid September. :thumbup:

It's been very long since my last automotive photoshoot...cannot wait to get back into it with a new car:bigpimp:

And thank you all again for the advice. This place is invaluable! Hope I'm not asking too many dumb questions.

-Andy


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

No, you've asked the right amount of stupid questions.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is a tentative route. Still very early on in the planning process:

_Thusday 17th September: Late afternoon flight to Munich

Friday 18th: Arrive late morning. Hotel check-in. Check-in Welt. Explore.

Saturday 19th: BMW Museum. Munich activities. Oktoberfest&#8230;etc

Sunday 20th: Oktoberfest&#8230;.Munich activities.

Monday 21st: DELIVERY DAY. Factory Tour. Drive to Fussen mid-afternoon (2hr drive). Stay in Fussen.

Tuesday 22nd: Head to Neuschwanstein Castle early morning&#8230;then Bad Tolz/Tegernsee afternoon (2.5 hr drive). Explore and stay.

Wednesday 23rd: Explore and stay Bad Tolz/Tegernsee.

Thursday 24th: Head to Eagle's Nest early morning (3.5 hr drive). Head to Salzburg late afternoon (another 45min drive). Explore and stay in Salzburg.

Friday 25th: All Salzburg things.

Saturday 26th: Head out to Prien am Chiemsee early morning (1hr drive). Head to Munich late afternoon. Say in Munich.

Sunday 27th: Munich things.

Monday 28th: Drop car. Fly back home._










Does this sound leisurely? I definitely do not want to rush.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

If you haven't already book your Munich lodging and octoberfest tent reservations ASAP!

Stuff fills up quickly that time of year


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah I know I should hustle. I still do not have a confirmed ED date yet!

Can you tell me about tent reservations? I didn't know we had to reserve to get inside a tent? I was planning on going there super early to obtain a table.


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip.

BTW last year I stayed at the Westin (not ED). They had rooms when I checked in June. Parking there was expensive, but since you're not going to have you're car yet it shouldn't be a problem. I liked how close the hotel was to the U-Bahn stop (not as close as the Sheraton...)

Also, you're plan on getting a table is perfect. From my understanding, reservations are only for large parties and only weekdays (Monday to Thursday evening). We stayed at a table on Tuesday (early afternoon to about 4:30 PM) that had a reservation, but we had no problems because the reservation was at 5:00 PM till closing.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey guys, got an Individual Interior question:

My dealer quoted me $4936 for an Individual Interior. From my sources, this is pretty accurate. However, I can't figure out what the additional cost after taking into account Full Leather and Executive Package.

The variables: 
Extended Leather: $950
Full Leather: $3500
Extended Leather + Executive Package: $950 discount (Extended Leather becomes free)
Full Leather + Executive Package: $950 discount (Full Leather becomes $2550 [$3500-$950 = $2550)

This is what I calculated: $4936 - $2550 (full leather) - $950 (executive package discount) = $1436. I am ordering Full leather and ExPkg

My dealer calculated: $4936 - $2550 = $2386.

Anyone familiar with this that can advise?

Thanks!


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

I finally got a production number a couple days ago and registered on bmwusa! But can someone indicate what this actually mean? Did I obtain allocation or not?

It seems like forever but I am still waiting for a delivery confirmation. I'm about two months out from my ideal dates and I still have not booked airfare or hotels yet. These are starting to get pricey.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Now that your CA has a production number they should have sent the ED dates to BMW. It might take up to a week to come back with a date, but I would confirm with the CA that he has followed up with BMW about the dates.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

My CA told me the order went in last Monday, 10 days ago, and I followed up with him 3 days ago. Nothing yet. I've been thinking it may be just the holiday break that's delaying it a few days?


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

woobiee said:


> My CA told me the order went in last Monday, 10 days ago, and I followed up with him 3 days ago. Nothing yet. I've been thinking it may be just the holiday break that's delaying it a few days?


You should've definitely got the confirmation by now. Dont book anything until you get the official notification. I got my confirmation 48hrs after the order was submitted.


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Now this is strange:

I have just gotten a production number and production week of 7/27 from my CA hopefully for a Sept 21 delivery date but still no confirmed date! This is unusually isn't it? Guys have any ideas/advice?

I'm going to call BMWNA later today to get some answers.

-Andy


----------



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice!!! So jelly haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

Need delivery pics


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Glad to see you made it. Keep us posted.


----------

